# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Det-varr - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*DET-VARR*

Përse mi hedh dallgët me tërbim, Adriatik?

A të kam mërzitur që vij e të shoh shpesh?

Por mos u inatos me mua, Adriatik!

Ne njerëzit gjithmonë u shkojmë te varri të dashurve tanë.

Të lutem, Adriatik!

Bëj paqe me mua!

Mos mi hidh dallgët,

Por merri mbrapsht,

Thithi në fundin tënd!

Dhe dërgoja tim vëllai, 

Si një kurorë lulesh të bardha, 

...............................prej meje!

----------


## Palma

Teme e dhimbshme...thurur bukur.

Suksese autorit!

----------


## DI_ANA

Bashkohem me mendimin tend Palma.....e dhimbshme!


Suksese!

----------


## trysil

Det-varr

Autori i këtyre vargjeve bën një monolog të dialogizuar me detit. Dhimbjen për diçka që ka humbur, autori nuk na e rrëfen përmes patetikës, por përmes figuracionit. Vetë titulli 
*Det-varr*  ngritet në figurë.  E madhërishmja deti në një çast është shndërruar në Varr. Dhimbja e dhënë, e pasqyruar përmes një të foluri poetik dhe jo të dhunshëm krijon një hapësirë asociative. Mënyra se si i drejtohet  DETVARRIT autori, tregon guximin krijues (guximin krijues, po them në kuadër të krijimeve në Forum) me të cilin dhimbja personale ec kah ajo universal dhe si e tillë lexuesin e provokon estetikisht.

Përshëndetje dhe urime të përzemërta autorit!

----------


## Rebele

E di qe me pelqeu mua? Kjo ide (deti varr, valet kurore) eshte e njohur, por ti ke arritur te krijosh nje pejsazh, ndonese te thjeshte, qe te dritheron dhe nanurit njekohesisht.

----------

